# habanero cilantro dip/sauce



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

equal parts milk, mayo, and sour cream about half cup each (less milk if preferred thicker..i do)
1 habanero or other peppers ( i leave seeds cause i like some spice)
1 to 2 bunch cilantro (i like it more on the 2 side)
2 cloves garlic
juice from a lemon
1 packet ranch dressing

blend till saucy 

super simple and crowd pleaser

this is my go to fish taco sauce!


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds good. Need to use on my next fish tacos.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bullitt said:


> Sounds good. Need to use on my next fish tacos.


Yup that's what I was thinking. Thanks for sharing.

So with one habernero, what's the heat rating from 1-10?


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

With just one medium sized pepper, seeds and membrane included, i would say its maybe a 3 or 4. The mayo, sour cream, and milk really mellow it out.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

try using buttermilk. this could also be used as a salad dressing...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good. Iâ€™m growing lots of peppers this year including a red habanero and a Jamaican scotch bonnet, the close cousin of habaneros.


----------



## sean121 (Apr 14, 2020)

I am gonna try that on my own now. Sounds delicious.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Everyone loved it at my house on Motherâ€™s Day 
Thanks for the recipe 
I have a jalapeÃ±o plant that is producing extremely hot peppers this year. This works well for using them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, nothing will ever beat Julios red sauce.. stuff is fire


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

I make something very similar you might want to try:

Nix the pack of ranch and use onion powder, garlic powder, dill, salt and pepper(ingredients for ranch).

Smoke the pepper.

Use butter milk. I personally hate butter milk, but it works here.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

This sounds like a great dipping sauce for anything fried!
IE chicken tenders, zuchinni, pickles, cheese stix or boudin balls!
Thanks. 
I just happen to have some monster habs growing this year!


----------

